# Perfect grilled pork chops.



## Kayelle (Jan 2, 2014)

I posted this at tonight's dinner thread but thought I'd better put it here too, lest I get in trouble. 

I have a couple of beautiful big thick loin pork chops in brine and I'll be doing them outside on the *hot* grill as instructed by America's Test Kitchen. You mix together
1 1/2 tsp. honey
1 tsp. anchovy paste
1 tsp black pepper
1 Tbs. oil
brush mixture on chops and grill with spectacular results. They always  have beautiful grill marks without over cooking them. They should test  with an instant read thermometer at 145 degrees, and rest covered for  5-10 minutes.

I bet boneless skinless chicken breasts (so hard to grill to perfection) would do equally well, although they should test at 165 degrees.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 2, 2014)

mmm, I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 2, 2014)

Behold Pac...they were perfect in every way, she said modestly.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 2, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Behold Pac...they were perfect in every way, she said modestly.



I am gnawing through my iPad.  Those look fantastic, and nothing to be modest about, Kayelle!


----------



## jennyema (Jan 2, 2014)

Yum!

Every time I think of grilling in the winter we get a foot if snow, though!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks so much, Dawg and Jenny. Maybe they would do well on a stove top grill pan? I don't see why not.

For those less experienced cooks reading, it's important to use your instant read thermometer by inserting the probe in the *side* of the chop for an accurate read, and to snip the fat around the chop so that it stays flat on the grill before cooking.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2014)

They look good and he recipe sounds delicious.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 2, 2014)

I wish I could take the credit Andy, but AMT is so right on, in my opinion. 

The honey helps with the browning, and the anchovy paste has the Umami quality with the pepper for the perfect combination, without ever being able to put your finger on that "something" perfect. Remarkable, no thanks to me really.

BTW, I follow the proportions of the recipe carefully, for two large chops.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 2, 2014)

Those look so very good! You did very well, Kayelle.

I must ask though, of the anchovy paste? I have never heard of this before and I can't imagine putting this on pork chops but this is a new thing of cooking? I hate anchovies. Is the anchovy flavor very strong or does it add a better taste to them?

I'm sorry, I'm not trying to be critical, but when I just told Mamma, Carl and Laki of the anchovy paste, they were wondering too of this. We think this is interesting and we wonder how it works. We had just never associated anchovies with pork chops, is all.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 3, 2014)

I understand very well Cat. It sounds very weird doesn't it? It sounds strange to me too, believe me! Because I trust America's Test Kitchen I actually bought a tube of Anchovy Paste for just this reason, although I know that Anchovy Paste is often used and revered in Italian cooking, I've never used it. The taste of anchovies is very subtle, and hardly noticeable with this dish, but I'd imagine it's very necessary for the "Umami quality".

This is very interesting Give Anchovies Another Chance : NPR

and this... http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=15819485


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 3, 2014)

Cat, you probably know that traditionally people have thought of food in terms of four flavors: sweet, sour, salty and bitter. In the early 1900s, a Japanese scientist identified a fifth flavor: umami. It means savory and makes your mouth water  Think about the flavor in a long-cooked beef stew or a crispy piece of roasted chicken skin. 

Umami flavor can be heightened by using certain ingredients that contain a large amount of the chemicals that give foods this savory flavor. These ingredients include Parmesan cheese, mushrooms, red wine and anchovies, among others. 

So a small amount of anchovy paste spread on pork chops that will then be grilled will increase the savory, umami flavor but you won't taste the anchovy itself.

This is a pretty new idea in cooking. I've been reading "Cooks Illustrated," a magazine written by the staff of America's Test Kitchen, for over a decade and for the past couple of years, many of their recipes have included techniques like this to enhance flavor.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 4, 2014)

We do pork chops once a week. Hard to grill in this weather though, so I have started to broil mine.  I sometimes fry them.

I cut into the fat around the perimeter so they stay flat.  I poke them with the tip of my knife and squeeze lime juice on them.
I salt, pepper, garlic powder and my creole season mix and let sit for 30 minutes or so.

Before putting under the broiler I spread some butter on each one.  I cook until nice and brown on both sides. Maybe 15 minutes tops.
They come out mouth watering tender.
I have never used a probe on a pork chop or steak in my life.  

Something about Costco pork chops (all their meats).  Very, very tender and consistent unlike the grocer.

Pork Chop tip:  Buy rib chops so you can get three in the same pan if you are going to fry them.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 4, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> We do pork chops once a week. Hard to grill in this weather though, so I have started to broil mine.  I sometimes fry them.
> 
> I cut into the fat around the perimeter so they stay flat.  I poke them with the tip of my knife and squeeze lime juice on them.
> I salt, pepper, garlic powder and my creole season mix and let sit for 30 minutes or so.
> ...



They sound mouth watering delicious RB. I especially like of the idea of butter as pigs are so skinny now days and over cooking them is a disaster.

After many years of cooking, I use the touch method to know when a steak or chop is done to my liking, but many people need help with a thermometer. 

I so agree about Costco meats. Have you tried their loin lamb chops? Spectacular!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 4, 2014)

Gorgeous looking pork chops, Kay!
I've going to give this recipe a try.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Pac. Until now I've never been able to get those great grill marks before they were over cooked.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 4, 2014)

I Cut up 1 1/2 Pork loin roasts (boneless) into chops recent.  They are about gone. None grilled so far.  Too cold.  I pulled the Weber charcoaler up alongside the house by the back door to roll out along the side walk on "Balmy days" > haven't met them yet. I may need to get some more chops or another roast, which was less expensive,  next time they are on sale.  

 I wonder if it was that little bit of honey you used  that helped create the grill marks as well as make them turn out so good.   Honey has a low melting/  low threshold  caramelizing point.  I usually avoid honey when called for in a recipe,  such as BBQ sauces,   and substitute raw sugar crystals.  Maybe I 've been mis-calculating my strategy.  

 And yes.  anchovies can and do provide that hidden flavor one can not quite identify yet is savory to taste.  The "fish" taste cooks off  surprisingly quite rapidly.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 5, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> They sound mouth watering delicious RB. I especially like of the idea of butter as pigs are so skinny now days and over cooking them is a disaster.
> 
> After many years of cooking, I use the touch method to know when a steak or chop is done to my liking, but many people need help with a thermometer.
> 
> I so agree about Costco meats. Have you tried their loin lamb chops? Spectacular!



Thanks Kayelle.
I have not eaten lamb in 10 years. Had a very bad experience and have not been able to eat it since.  But I think I might be good to go now.  A few drinks first might just be what I need.

Costco lamb chops are beautiful though.  And their fancy petite lamb chop roast is very pretty.  I also see they sell boneless leg of lamb too.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 5, 2014)

RB, the Costco lamb is so mild I bet you'd like it. Here's a recent picture of my pan fried lamb chops. I'd rather have these than Filet Mignon, and they're around the same price.





Their boneless leg of lamb is also spectacular. I remove it from the elastic netting, lay it out and sprinkle with garlic slivers, a little rosemary, S&P. Roll it back up and return it to the elastic netting, seasoning the outside and roast to med. rare.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 6, 2014)

Those chops look great!  I would dig into that plate.
I will buy some next time I am in the store and try them out.  How are you cooking them. Rare or medium rare?

Pretty plate there! I also adore asparagus!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for the nice words RB. I season the lamb chops with Herbs de Provence, garlic powder and S&P. I use a screaming hot CI skillet and since the chops are 2" thick, I cook them on the five sides (bone, both sides, top and bottom) to rare/med rare.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 7, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the nice words RB. I season the lamb chops with Herbs de Provence, garlic powder and S&P. I use a screaming hot CI skillet and since the chops are 2" thick, I cook them on the five sides (bone, both sides, top and bottom) to rare/med rare.



Sounds great. I saw how thick they were last time I was in Costco. Even had a package in my hand.  But I put it back.

I figured you for rare to medium rare. Thanks for the post and picture.
I actually am certain now, lamb chops are in my near future.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 9, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Cat, you probably know that traditionally people have thought of food in terms of four flavors: sweet, sour, salty and bitter. In the early 1900s, a Japanese scientist identified a fifth flavor: umami. It means savory and makes your mouth water  Think about the flavor in a long-cooked beef stew or a crispy piece of roasted chicken skin.
> 
> Umami flavor can be heightened by using certain ingredients that contain a large amount of the chemicals that give foods this savory flavor. These ingredients include Parmesan cheese, mushrooms, red wine and anchovies, among others.
> 
> ...



Oh I didn't know of this! Then I must try this! I didn't know these flavors would be so different.

Now this sounds very good. I'll try this, and thank you for correcting me!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 9, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Oh I didn't know of this! Then I must try this! I didn't know these flavors would be so different.
> 
> Now this sounds very good. I'll try this, and thank you for correcting me!
> 
> ...



GG is very good at explaining things Cat. I bet you will enjoy this new adventure in cooking. It was not heard of when I was your age, and new to cooking. 
Wait a minute, I read it was discovered in 1900. I'm not really *that old,* but I never heard of it at your age. lol


----------



## CatPat (Jan 9, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> GG is very good at explaining things Cat. I bet you will enjoy this new adventure in cooking. It was not heard of when I was your age, and new to cooking.
> Wait a minute, I read it was discovered in 1900. I'm not really *that old,* but I never heard of it at your age. lol



I have the fortunate advantage of being younger and learning all these new and different things now in my life. And it's best to learn now, before I start a family and start poisoning people. That looks very bad upon a resume.

And you aren't old! GG is indeed very good at explaining things.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis (Jan 18, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I posted this at tonight's dinner thread but thought I'd better put it here too, lest I get in trouble.
> 
> I have a couple of beautiful big thick loin pork chops in brine and I'll be doing them outside on the *hot* grill as instructed by America's Test Kitchen. You mix together
> 1 1/2 tsp. honey
> ...


 
Hey Kay, are you just brushing onto the chops once, while raw? No marinating, no additional brushing as they cook?


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 18, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Hey Kay, are you just brushing onto the chops once, while raw? No marinating, no additional brushing as they cook?



Yep, just brush it on once on each side just before putting them on the grill. Remember it's important to have brined, rinsed and dried them first.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 18, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Yep, just brush it on once on each side just before putting them on the grill. Remember it's important to have brined, rinsed and dried them first.


 
Brine? 
Oh yeah... you did say brine...
OK, give me a quick brine recipe and time for one chop


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 18, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Brine?
> Oh yeah... you did say brine...
> OK, give me a quick brine recipe and time for one chop


One I have used is 4 cups water and 1/4 cup salt. Leave the chop in the brine for 1.5 to 2 hours. Rinse off thoroughly and dry dry dry.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks, RJ.
That'll be my brine then.
And I'm glad you didn't say to brine for six hours, or I wouldn't be having pork chops tonight, lol.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 18, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Thanks, RJ.
> That'll be my brine then.
> And I'm glad you didn't say to brine for six hours, or I wouldn't be having pork chops tonight, lol.



You're welcome pac. Let us know how it turns out. It definitely keeps the chop juicy and tender, but I find that it seems to change the texture of the meat which I wasn't that fond of.  Could be just me.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 18, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> You're welcome pac. Let us know how it turns out. It definitely keeps the chop juicy and tender, but I find that it seems to change the texture of the meat which I wasn't that fond of. Could be just me.


 
I'll let you know... Monday now.
I decided to go with something else for dinner tonight, but that beautiful 1-1/2" chop will be awaiting me in a couple nights 
It will be the first time I've brined anything, not counting dry brining a steak now and then. I just never felt a need to brine for juiciness. I do recall grilling extra thick pork chops years ago and having them a wee bit dry though... which is the reason I started favoring chops 1/2" or thinner. 
We shall see.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 18, 2014)

pacanis said:


> I'll let you know... Monday now.
> I decided to go with something else for dinner tonight, but that beautiful 1-1/2" chop will be awaiting me in a couple nights
> It will be the first time I've brined anything, not counting dry brining a steak now and then. I just never felt a need to brine for juiciness. I do recall grilling extra thick pork chops years ago and having them a wee bit dry though... which is the reason I started favoring chops 1/2" or thinner.
> We shall see.



Hope I'm stating the obvious Pac, but you need to rinse the brine off of that gorgeous chop before you store it for Monday's dinner.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 18, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Hope I'm stating the obvious Pac, but you need to rinse the brine off of that gorgeous chop before you store it for Monday's dinner.


 
Not obvious at all. Repetitive 
You said to rinse and pat dry earlier. I'm on it, Kay... Monday 
I made up the anchovy paste a week ago, so I've got all I need.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 20, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> You're welcome pac. Let us know how it turns out. It definitely keeps the chop juicy and tender, but I find that it seems to change the texture of the meat which I wasn't that fond of. Could be just me.


 
Your brine worked out perfectly, RJ.
And it did change the texture, but in a good way (for me). Almost like a filet mingnon. Not just juicy, but also tender. In spite of me liking thick pork cooked to 165F or so.

Good glaze, too. Very subtle. Had a little *something*, which I'll assume is this umami I've read about


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 20, 2014)

So glad to read your report this morning Pac! I've been nervous about you liking the recipe/method as much as I do. All kidding aside, I always value your honest opinions.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 20, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Your brine worked out perfectly, RJ.
> And it did change the texture, but in a good way (for me). Almost like a filet mingnon. Not just juicy, but also tender. In spite of me liking thick pork cooked to 165F or so.
> 
> Good glaze, too. Very subtle. Had a little *something*, which I'll assume is this umami I've read about


 
Glad it worked out to your liking Pac.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 25, 2014)

Brining works well; I would recommend at least 8 hours for a really thick chop.  However just doing a dry brine ie coat the item heavily with salt works about as well.  Salt the crap out of it and leave it in the fridge for around 8 hours/overnight, then brush off any salt that hasn't been wicked into the meat.


----------

